# What distance do you zero in at?



## tonynoriega (Aug 20, 2014)

So last year, I zeroed in at 100yds, and can put rounds pretty tight at 200yds. But rely on the BDC reticle to account for distance.

The Buck and Bull I took last year were both approx. 150yds. Both shooting uphill, which was challenging for me.

Am wondering if I need to zero in at 200 yds...

Shooting .30-06 Rem 165gr.




Curious to know what distance you all start at zero ?


----------



## Dark3 (Aug 20, 2014)

100M zero


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 20, 2014)

30-06 is a nice cartridge, I have mine 2 inches high at 100 yds, this puts me dead on at 200 yds and still good at 250 yds. So between 0 - 250 yds, I hold dead on and I am within 2 inches with a GOOD shot. Plenty ok for hunting anything bigger than a sparrow. Although I have never shot at anything past 120 yds. My load is 58 grains of hodgkins 4831, nosler partition 180 grain bullet, standard rifle primer (no magnum). Use this on bolt or pump gun.
Tim


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 21, 2014)

I zero this bad boy for 300






(that's a 100 yard group fired from the PSG-1)

And I use the MIL-dot scope as a BDC, effective out to 1000 yards (there's a method to that madness, but it involves a good bit of math)

Everything else, I zero at 200. That's about where you want the zero to be on the average rifle, as the bullet is climbing to its 0 trajectory for the first 200 yards. If you notice on most ballistic tables, the bullet is an inch, or an inch and a half high at 100. At 200 most show it being zero.


----------



## overboard (Aug 21, 2014)

I usually sight an "06" in @ 3/4" high @ 100 yd. Never had a problem.
With a BDC, I go to dead on @ 100.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 21, 2014)

7.62x54r and 7.62x51, 150gr

"Zero" both at @ 125 yards, standing, shooting down into the valley--so it varies.

But I'm a meat hunter, so tea-cup grouping is fine for me. Both calibers keep me within 5-7 inches out to 300 yards, and at that distance, if I do my part, the calibers do theirs.


----------



## curtdawg88 (Aug 27, 2014)

I always like to be about 1" high at 100 yards. That's plenty good for what I want to do. As stated above, I'm about taking the animal ethically so driving tacks is not necessary.


----------



## tonynoriega (Aug 27, 2014)

Agreed... meat here as well.

I also figured if I cant get to within 200 yds of an animal... I should not be "hunting"..

I think that is part of the excitement. Getting close enough to not be detected.

Maybe that is just the fictitious Navy Seal in me.


----------



## Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363983#p363983 said:


> earl60446 » 20 Aug 2014 09:28 pm[/url]"]30-06 is a nice cartridge, I have mine 2 inches high at 100 yds



Exactly what I do with my 30/06


----------



## tonynoriega (Aug 28, 2014)

So does that mean you zero in at 200yds, and when shooting at 100yds, you found the rounds to be 2" above center"

Or do you just shoot 2" above center at 100yds?


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364733#p364733 said:


> tonynoriega » Today, 11:44[/url]"]So does that mean you zero in at 200yds, and when shooting at 100yds, you found the rounds to be 2" above center"
> 
> Or do you just shoot 2" above center at 100yds?



I zero in 2 inches high at 100 yds. I don't have a range to shoot at for a 200 yd sight in. Some of the big name hunters do this as I have read in their articles. I put the cross hairs on the bullseye at 100 yds then adjust the scope until the bullets are making holes 2 inches above the bullseye.

Tim


----------



## KMixson (Aug 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364733#p364733 said:


> tonynoriega » Thu Aug 28, 2014 1:44 pm[/url]"]So does that mean you zero in at 200yds, and when shooting at 100yds, you found the rounds to be 2" above center"
> 
> Or do you just shoot 2" above center at 100yds?



As theory goes, you would aim about 1"-2" below center at 100yds. As the bullet leaves the barrel it will be below the sight plane the instant it leaves the barrel. Then at around 50yds (depending on the distance between the barrel and the sight plane) it will converge to be dead on. As it passes 50yds it will continue to rise above the sight plane and be about 1"-2" above the sight plane at 100yds. Then as it progresses to 200yds it will start dropping back down to be dead on at 200yds. There are a lot of variables to factor in also in this calculation. Bullet weight, bullet type, powder charge, type of powder, wind, temp, barometric pressure, humidity and a host of others. Not every cartridge is the same. Precision shooters tend to pick a brass/bullet/powder/primer combo and stick with it religiously. They load every cartridge to be as identical as the ones before them to try and keep that part of the equation the same. Still, it can get complicated.


----------



## Grumman338 (Nov 21, 2021)

3” high at 100 yards if shooting up to 300 to 400
If woods hunting less than 100 yards then dead on at 100


----------

